# Sticky  New 3 way design using the SDX10



## Creative Sound

Hi,

Jeff Bagby has completed the add on SDX10 woofer design for either the Kairos or the Continuum designs.

Meniscus Forum

There's also a discussion on the PE forum.

At the special price the SDX10s are cheaper than the SB he also designed with.

Bob


----------

